# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  DPC and Ant Capping in Brick Base Walls

## zacnelson

Hi there, the plans for my extension specify double brick base walls around the perimeter, and another similar base wall running through the middle, with long-span floor joists, but no bearers.  Therefore there are no stumps at all.  The house is brick veneer. 
The plans don't specify any dpc or ant capping, however is this because it is standard and always essential?  Obviously I want to do both, but I was surprised to not see either outlined on the plans.  Also, I can't find anywhere that sells the long ant capping that would go on a base wall.  All I can find are the normal square ant caps that go on top of stumps.  If anybody knows where to find this in Melbourne, please let me know. 
Cheers, 
Zac

----------


## SilentButDeadly

All you need to use is plain old steel flashing........you can get it folded into an L shape and cut to length by your local roofing supplier like Steeline.....doesn't cost much

----------


## bugsy

> Hi there, the plans for my extension specify double brick base walls around the perimeter, and another similar base wall running through the middle, with long-span floor joists, but no bearers.  Therefore there are no stumps at all.  The house is brick veneer. 
> The plans don't specify any dpc or ant capping, however is this because it is standard and always essential?  Obviously I want to do both, but I was surprised to not see either outlined on the plans.  Also, I can't find anywhere that sells the long ant capping that would go on a base wall.  All I can find are the normal square ant caps that go on top of stumps.  If anybody knows where to find this in Melbourne, please let me know. 
> Cheers, 
> Zac

  Im surprised ant capping isnt on your plans.
I am unsure on building codes but this is essential.
try bluescope steel

----------


## Brickie

> Hi there, the plans for my extension specify double brick base walls around the perimeter, and another similar base wall running through the middle, with long-span floor joists, but no bearers.  Therefore there are no stumps at all.  The house is brick veneer. 
> The plans don't specify any dpc or ant capping, however is this because it is standard and always essential?  Obviously I want to do both, but I was surprised to not see either outlined on the plans.  Also, I can't find anywhere that sells the long ant capping that would go on a base wall.  All I can find are the normal square ant caps that go on top of stumps.  If anybody knows where to find this in Melbourne, please let me know. 
> Cheers, 
> Zac

  Who ever drew the plans assumes you know what you were doing and so nothing like that is specified on plans.   

> Im surprised ant capping isnt on your plans.

  Never seen it on plans, ever, I have seen ant guard specified in ant prone areas, most of Melbourne is ant free, the places that do have ants have nowhere near the problem that they get further north.

----------


## sports fan

you need continuous antcapping for your basewalls comes in 2.4m lengths you also need termite proof silicon to seal the joins the company who makes it is called alterm.. any builders supplier in melbourne should stock these items 
in addition you will also need to install dpc, both antcapping and dpc are industry standard and it would be shonky to even suggest forgoing installing them

----------


## Brickie

> you need continuous antcapping

  Not in Vic you dont, unless advised to by the local council that the area is ant prone.

----------


## wombat200

Some 2 years after this thread, I find myself in the same situation. I'm in the Sandbelt of Melbourne (Chelsea-Mordialloc area, building on sand), and while this isn't considered a termite area, I do know of houses in neighbouring areas that have been affected. 
My plans do not stipulate ant capping or flashing. I am yet to have the brick based done, and will consult with my bricklayer on what normally happens in this area, but asking Q's at building suppliers in my local area - including a specialist brick-layers supplier - have been met with blank looks - no-one seems to know if the long flashings are available off-the-shelf, or even if this is in fact what is used. I can also not see it in evidence on newer houses built nearby - should it be visible externally, or is it normally only built partly into the course & visible to the inside of the sub floor? 
I'm beginning to get the impression it's not required here in Melbourne (as one person above indicated), so would be interested to hear of other people in Melbourne who might have gone through this. 
Rob.

----------


## intertd6

I am only going off memory here but the BCA stipulates termite protection in places where they are present & liable to damage the timber structure (not steel), I believe that the only places where termites are not considered a risk is tasmania & some alpine areas.
regards inter

----------

